
Ask HN: Help me understand a Nassim Taleb writing - arikr
Risk as Virtue<p>Finally, when young people who “want to help mankind” come to me, asking: “What should I do? I want to reduce poverty, save the world” and similar noble aspirations at the macro-level. My suggestion is:<p>1) never engage in virtue signaling;<p>2) never engage in rent seeking;<p>3) you must start a business. Take risks, start a business.<p>Yes, take risk, and if you get rich (what is optional) spend your money generously on others. We need people to take (bounded) risks. The entire idea is to move these kids away from the macro, away from abstract universal aims, that social engineering that bring tail risks to society. Doing business will always help; institutions may help but they are equally likely to harm (I am being optimistic; I am certain that except for a few most do end up harming).<p>From: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;incerto&#x2F;the-merchandising-of-virtue-b548762658f0<p>------<p>Do you believe he includes non-profits within institutions? If so, what makes him so pessimistic on them?<p>What makes him so opposed to abstract universal aims? Would the desire to eradicate polio be one of these universal aim?
======
chrismealy
If everybody listened to this advice there would still be slavery. Being good
at statistics doesn't make you an expert in everything.

